# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Several errors and warnings after creating silverlight business application

## jpcsmit

Just installed vs 2010 in win 7 x64 machine and already installed silverlight4_tools and riaservicestoolkit available in the net. No errors found after install. Now when I'm creating a silverlight business application i'm having 3 errors and 19 warnings. Some are:

1. The type 'app:ResourceWrapper' was not found. Verify that you are not missing an assembly reference and that all referenced assemblies have been built.	
2. The type 'app:NotOperatorValueConverter' was not found. Verify that you are not missing an assembly reference and that all referenced assemblies have been built.
3. The resource "LayoutRootGridStyle" could not be resolved.	
4. The resource "ContentBorderStyle" could not be resolved.	

Was wondering if anybody had it or know what to do to resolve this. Please help. Thanks!

----------


## dragongunner0351

Press F5 or click the green arrow at the top of the IDE to start debugging. After this initial build it should resolve your issues buy opening up the appropriate ports on your machine. :Thumb:

----------

